# A little Spastic; but I'm back



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Said goodbye the other day (formally) due to the fact I was sure I was buying a Crossfire. Signed the papers on New Years Eve, then proceeded to stress out because the car didn't have a spare tire, and roads around here are not perfect. The car had the owners manual stolen, and I found this out a little late. DC does have the kind foresight to pack a can of tire goo and a compressor in the trunk.

Read several horror stories of being stranded for 2 or 3 days while a garage had to order the tires (18's front, 19's rear).

Called the dealership the day after New Years, and they were very gracious. In fact the sales manager told me that at the price I negotiated with him he was just as happy not to sell it.

So- - - now I'm back and had the check cut at the bank to buy an '05. Picking it up on the 14th in Harrisburg, PA. Black with red interior 6M.

Can't say how happy I am to be getting a GTO, and also that it has a common sense item like a spare!

Anybody interested in a XFire, there's one in Staunton, VA that can be had for $20K.


----------



## ralniv (Dec 21, 2005)

You're too harsh on yourself. I would go with 'flakey' instead of 'spastic'. :lol: 

Enjoy your GTO!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

excellent choice of color and trans!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

ralniv said:


> You're too harsh on yourself. I would go with 'flakey' instead of 'spastic'. :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your GTO!


Actually, ANAL Type A would probably cover it.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Compare how they handle and steer . THE GTO vs THE CROSSFIRE since you have driven both.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

VQ35DE said:


> Compare how they handle and steer . THE GTO vs THE CROSSFIRE since you have driven both.


I've only test driven both, so haven't pushed either to the limits.

My guess is that the XFire behaves more predictably on the twisties. A lot of electronics to control wheel spin. You can't even rev past 4K on an unloaded vehicle ready to launch. The wider tires would help with that grip too.

There is absolutely no comparison in the cockpit. Besides the obvious nearly twice the power, the GTO is much more comfortable, easier to get into, more luxurious (compared to base XFire, never was in a Limited). Clutch is stiffer on the GTO, but that would be expected to handle the power. Lastly, the blind spots in the XFire are numerous and hard to get used to. Rear window looks like a boat portal through the mirror. It's useless for backing up. Both my daughters wanted to drive that car when I got it, and I couldn't imagine them going to the store and having to back out of a parking spot. If your keep the side mirrors adjusted properly, it's do-able, but it takes 100% of your attention.

The folks on the XFire forum are very nice tho- - -as they are here. 

Believe me, I am so happy with my decision to go back to the GTO. Didn't even flinch getting that check drafted at the bank tonight.


----------



## Bob L Musser (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I,m kinda partial to that color and 6m too. Congrats!


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome back from the darkside! LOL
Actually, I kinda like the Crossfire, except that I'm not too crazy about a two-seater - especially one without a spare tire! 
Enjoy your GTO! BTW, black is the fastest color!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome back man. I am postive you will be happeir with your decision in the long run. xfires are suffering on resale. While the GTO will only get stronger as they become more rare.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Welcome back man. I am postive you will be happeir with your decision in the long run. xfires are suffering on resale. While the GTO will only get stronger as they become more rare.


I have no doubt now either.

There are still quite a few of the '04 CrossFires out there, BRAND NEW!

I usually gauge resale by what they go for on Ebay. No comparison between an '04 GTO and '04 CrossFire on resale value.

One tidbit the Chrysler sales manager shared with me was that he traded an '04 GTO in this past fall. He called the Pontiac dealer up the road to get an idea of what they're "going for". He told me the Pontiac dealer said he would take it off his hands, but only if it was a 6 speed. Not interested at all in automatics. From my searches for new 05's it also looks like the 6 speeds are getting in short supply; many more automatics on every search.

As a dealer, do you see this as well?


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I considered the Crossfire as well.....but could no afford the "good" one....is that the one you were getting?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> I considered the Crossfire as well.....but could no afford the "good" one....is that the one you were getting?


Actually, I nearly bought an '05 base model. No leather, no tire monitors, no fog lights, cheaper sill plates, less insulation, but the killer was NO SPARE TIRE!

Anyhow, found out later too, that you can buy (from the right dealer) an '04 Limited with all of the above, (except the spare) for nearly the same price; $20-$22K.

They also make a supercharged model that puts out 300+ horsepower, but it's nearly $40K.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I got my 04 last december when there was a two week fire sale. the six speeds were going fast compared to the autos. also the colors of the manuals disappeared in this order barbadoes blue, silver, black, purple. the least made were barbadoes, and then purple and yellow were next. seems the silver and black disappeared quicker than the purple and yellow.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

The worm turns........and for the BETTER! Congrats on the wise decision. I was wondering about the price issue as the Crossfire I looked at was over $40K. I didn't know they even offered one in the $20K market range. Anyway, you'll be way more happy in a GTO........believe me.:cheers :cheers 


JET


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Welcome back man. I am postive you will be happeir with your decision in the long run. xfires are suffering on resale. While the GTO will only get stronger as they become more rare.


Congratulations! Based on your prior decision to purchase a Crossfire, I assumed you were a female, but apparently, you are a guy. Anyway, good luck and have fun with the GTO.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The Corvette does not have a spare either. They at least put runflats on it, unless you bought a Z06. In the Z06 they give you the high tech fix a flat and an air compressor. That was one of the reasons I got rid of my Z06. I love to take road trips and would never have trusted the fix-a-flat. I saw a road test that Goodyear did, they put 7,000 miles on a car with runflats that were completely deflated. 
Interestingly enough, a lot of Z06 guys use GTO spares if they are going to be taking road trips. It doesn't work exactly, but is close enough not to do damage and get you off the road.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm pretty torqued up about it- - -

Bumped up the pickup day to this Friday due to possible snow in Rochester area Saturday.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The Corvette does not have a spare either. They at least put runflats on it, unless you bought a Z06. In the Z06 they give you the high tech fix a flat and an air compressor. That was one of the reasons I got rid of my Z06. I love to take road trips and would never have trusted the fix-a-flat. I saw a road test that Goodyear did, they put 7,000 miles on a car with runflats that were completely deflated.
> Interestingly enough, a lot of Z06 guys use GTO spares if they are going to be taking road trips. It doesn't work exactly, but is close enough not to do damage and get you off the road.


Solstice has that fix a flat and compressor kit as well.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The Corvette does not have a spare either. They at least put runflats on it, unless you bought a Z06. In the Z06 they give you the high tech fix a flat and an air compressor. That was one of the reasons I got rid of my Z06. I love to take road trips and would never have trusted the fix-a-flat. I saw a road test that Goodyear did, they put 7,000 miles on a car with runflats that were completely deflated.
> Interestingly enough, a lot of Z06 guys use GTO spares if they are going to be taking road trips. It doesn't work exactly, but is close enough not to do damage and get you off the road.


Wow; that's exactly what the XFire had; can of goo and a compressor.

That's OK if you've picked up a nail, but not much good if you hit a pothole and blow out the side- - -

I told my wife that we were getting this for our enjoyment, not to stress out on every road trip about the potential for being stranded- - -


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Wow; that's exactly what the XFire had; can of goo and a compressor.
> 
> That's OK if you've picked up a nail, but not much good if you hit a pothole and blow out the side- - -
> 
> I told my wife that we were getting this for our enjoyment, not to stress out on every road trip about the potential for being stranded- - -


Exactly!!!!

By the way, I've driven the XFire. They are great cars, but the GTO will be much nicer on a trip. I drove from Orlando to Pittsburgh in 14 hours and was still fresh and ready to go some more. The GTO is quieter, rides better, and has the most comfortable seats in any car I have ever been in. 

There are enough Vettes on the road that if I get a flat with my C6, if a tire store doesn't have a tire, one down the road will or a Chevy dealer will. I can just drive there. I've talked to guys that have hit stuff big enough to cause two or four flats, they don't get blow-outs, just get a flat and drive to a tire store.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Solstice has that fix a flat and compressor kit as well.


That just sucks!!!!!!! 

I would not seriously consider another car like my 02 Z06 that did not have a spare, or runflats. GM really needs to rethink that. 

By the way, the compressor in the Z06 is really good. So good that I kept it. Oh well, the previous owner kept the fix-a-flat stuff. I feel sorry for the poor guy with my old Z06 if he gets a flat.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> That just sucks!!!!!!!
> 
> I would not seriously consider another car like my 02 Z06 that did not have a spare, or runflats. GM really needs to rethink that.
> 
> By the way, the compressor in the Z06 is really good. So good that I kept it. Oh well, the previous owner kept the fix-a-flat stuff. I feel sorry for the poor guy with my old Z06 if he gets a flat.


Hell yeah the compressor is really good. I play with the ones in the show room all the time. Good set up


----------

